# Corey Magette



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

According the LA Times teh Nuggets have there eye on Corey who is a free agent this summer

You interested? I heard LA wanted to do a sign and trade with him involved


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Am i interested? Him and arenas in the backcourt would be amazing. Do you have an article about a sign/trade? That would be great, trade camby, and have enough to sign kandi and arenas.

Arenas
Mags
Anthony
nene
kandi

wins 40 next season, and only gets better.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> trade camby, and have enough to sign kandi and arenas.


Such an offseason would be like a dream !!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> Am i interested? Him and arenas in the backcourt would be amazing. Do you have an article about a sign/trade? That would be great, trade camby, and have enough to sign kandi and arenas.
> 
> Arenas
> ...


With such a line-up.................... PLAYOFFS!


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

The lineup would make us an up and coming team like we were in 94. We'll probably be better than that.

I think kandi should be signed to a 3 year deal, and trade for another forst and take sopho. In 3 years we have a choice between sopho and kandi.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> According the LA Times teh Nuggets have there eye on Corey who is a free agent this summer
> 
> You interested? I heard LA wanted to do a sign and trade with him involved


of course we are. we have been for a while. his teammates even joked the last time the clips visited denver that he should go visit the HOME locker room since it will be his in a few months.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> Arenas
> Mags
> Anthony
> ...


That line-up seems great, but i don't know about Kandiman. I think he will never be more than an over-expensive-njury-prone-9ppg-7rpg guy.
Can't the Nuggz do better?


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

No, we really cant, unlkess we sign zo for about two years, trade for guy like sopho and groom him. But who knows how good zo is now? I think that since kandi and kiki are buds kiki will really work with him and we will see a totally different kandi. I could see him being a 14-10 and 3 blocks type player. Very mutombo-like.


----------



## ND.Ent (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> No, we really cant.


Why not Brad Miller ?

I think that will be alot better for them as Kandi isn't that good.

I say they should try to make a lineup like this - 

PG-Andre Miller
SG-Arenas
SF-Anthony
PF-Nene
C-B.Miller

Bench - 

SF/PF-Skiti
SG/SF-White
PF/C-Camby

And who ever else they got. 

But if i was Kiki i'll try to go all out & get Kidd & j.O'Neal which i think they can afford both of them.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Maggette is overrated.

Grooming is for dogs and Sophocles slllllllllliiiiiiiiiippppppppped as expected.

Patriotic clown.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just because a lineup looks good doesn't mean it will be good. I'm not saying they won't be, but just because they sign Arenas/Maggette/Kandi (big mistake)/etc doesn't mean they'll be a great team. It'll take a while for the team to get used to each other and to work out a chemistry, which would cost them some games in the early going. There's always a chance that one or more players could get lazy after getting a nice contract. Just because people think Carmelo will be ready to play at the NBA level doesn't mean that he will.

Just saying that no one should get their hopes up *too* high


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Yea, look at the Wizards, they had Stackhouse, Jordan, Kwame and still blew nuts.

Anyway, I'm curious as to why you're so hesitant regarding Michael Olowokandi. He's easily the best C in the league behind Shaq. There are not true Centers left, he doesn't need to tweak his game much to dominate. He had a bad attitude and lack of worth ethic in LA because they gave him no respect. Not a HINT of a contract extension, boos from the fans...I definetly wouldn't give a damn about playing for that team. Kiki worked with him before he burst onto the scene while he was still at Pacific and he knows what he can do. In the right environment, ala Denver, Kandiman will tear the roof off.

I believe the same for Kwame if he got out of Washington, btw.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Maggette is overrated and hasn't proven much in the league. And I really don't see where he fits in here. He's not a true shooting guard and mostly plays a penetration game. He doesn't have a consistent jump shot either. You don't go out and get free agents just cause they are better than what you already have. That's what got the Nuggets in trouble in the first place; quick fixes. Bring in Arenas, fine. We need a point guard (even though he isn't really a point guard). Kandi? Brad Miller? Cool. We need a center. But Maggette doesn't seem ideal for this team. There are other shooting guards out there.


----------

